# New camera finally ordered!!!



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 15, 2013)

After 3 years of reliable service I am finally upgrading from my first DSLR, the 1000D had been great and I have learnt so much from it. However I am finding its shortcomings now and have ordered a brand new Canon 7D and 17-55 f2.8. Can't wait for it to arrive in the next few days. So excited.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool!  New gear is always good!


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure is. Took me a long time to decide on the lens. Was considering 24-105 f4L, it's probably the better lens but its not wide enough for me nor is it f2.8.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jun 16, 2013)

Have fun with the 7D. I have one and I love it. It's a great camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

riscenvan said:


> [FONT=&amp]humans aretalking of terraforming another world.[/FONT]



wat


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 17, 2013)

It arrived today, what a beast compared to the 1000D. Now to get used to the layout. Also hoping for the weather to improve so I can get out and play.


----------



## Surfwooder (Jun 19, 2013)

I just took delivery of my 7D 2 days ago.  I used to shoot with a 50D.  After several years using the 50D, the transition was not to harsh.  I took a bunch of photos yesterday at City Park, in New Orleans.  I used a Tamron 18-27mm lens.  All the photos were very good.  I just needed to get the "feel" of the 7D.  Now, I'm going to experiment with some video, bracketing, and some high speed burst shot.  Note, the 7D is heavier than the 50D, but the 7D is more ergo fit to the hand.  I'll be snapping on a long lens today for some test shots in the backyard, hopefully there will be something to shoot.  The weather here in New Orleans, has been really hot, not may animals, or birds moving about.

B


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 20, 2013)

Yus the 7D is now complimented by the Canon 17-55 f2.8 is usm lens that arrived today. Had a wee play and so far I am very impressed by this lens.


----------



## stevensondrive (Jun 20, 2013)

congrats!!  I've heard great things about the 7D.  It appears to be a fast and sturdy piece of hardware!


----------

